# Heures complémentaires



## Pouka (12 Décembre 2022)

Je ne comprend pas ma discussion à été supprimé du coup je n' ai pas pu voir les réponses données.
Je réexplique ma situation
Ce matin j ai une maman qui m a reproché d avoir compté des heures complémentaires sur une journée qu elle avait prise en Cp pour elle et qu au final j ai travaillé elle m'a reproché aussi de compter des heures effectuées en plus sur 4 journée dans le moi car elle est venu en retard de 1h30 à chaque fois pour venir récupérer son enfant. Elle me dit que son mari va voir mette les choses au claire demain avec moi car c est inacceptable. Elle me dit qu elle ne veut pas qu on se fâche mais qu elle ne me fait plus confiance et qu elle "à les boules et qu ils sont très énervée" du coup j aurais besoin de conseils pour désamorcer la situation si quelqu'un à déjà été dans ce cas là. Merci à vous


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

C'est simple, si le papa se présente énervé,  demandez lui simplement de lire la ccn au sujet des heures complémentaires. De la rémunération des heures prévues par la mensualisation. 

Et qu'ensuite vous pourrez en reparler.

Juste ça.  Lire la ccn.

Puis, ensuite, dites leur que si de leur part la confiance est rompue,  c'est navrant et que vous attendez leur lettre de retrait d'enfant.


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Ne cédez pas. Si ils reviennent à la charge rappelez leur les termes de la convention collective et du contrat de travail verbalement et par écrit (SMS). Et précisez leur ne plus accepter de travailler des heures complémentaires dorénavant.


----------



## AssMatNET (12 Décembre 2022)

Pouka a dit: 


> Je ne comprend pas ma discussion à été supprimé du coup je n' ai pas pu voir les réponses données.


Votre discussion ne respectait pas les *règles du forum* :  Pas de publicité !
Merci de lire les règles du forum avant de publier une discussion


----------



## Caro35 (12 Décembre 2022)

Si elle ne se souvient pas de ses retards, c’est grave. Peut-être noter à chaque fois dans le cahier de liaison si vous en avez un, ou sur le cahier de présence…


----------



## bidulle (12 Décembre 2022)

" elle m'a reproché aussi de compter des heures effectuées en plus sur 4 journée dans le moi car elle est venu en retard de 1h30 à chaque fois pour venir récupérer son enfant "

mais elle voulait que vous fesiez du bénévolaot sur ses heures là ??? demandez lui !!!

je doute fort que elle fasse du bénévolat là ou elle bosse !


----------



## bidulle (12 Décembre 2022)

" Si elle ne se souvient pas de ses retards, c’est grave "

@Caro35 oublié qu'on est arrivé 10 minutes en retard 1 fois pourquoi pas mais 4 retard de 1h30 ça ne peut pas s'oublier


----------



## Caro35 (12 Décembre 2022)

Et penser à dire le soir où le parent est en retard « Tiens vous êtes en retard ce soir, on commençait à s’inquiéter… »  ou « votre enfant commençait à s’impatienter » surtout si le PE n’a pas prévenu.

Dès le premier entretien avec mes futurs PE je leur dis clairement qu’un retard est toujours possible, surtout s’ils ont de la route entre leur lieu de travail et chez moi, mais je leur demande de bien vouloir me prévenir au moins par sms parce que j’ai tendance à m’inquiéter.


----------



## Chouchou301 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ce PE a signé un contrat, elle se doit de le respecter. Toute heure faite en plus doit être rémunérée, elle n'est pas au dessus des lois, elle se doit de respecter la CCN. (et le "mon mari vous en parlera ce soir" -vu dans votre précédent post-, ben non, c'est tout vu, y'a rien à dire, ils ne sont pas au dessus des lois et ils doivent vous régler vos heures ce mois-ci)
Si elle ne veut pas payer d'heures en plus c'est très simple : elle s'en tient aux heures notées au contrat.
De plus les HC/HS doivent être "demandées" et non imposées, vous êtes en droit de refuser car indisponible ou tout simplement pas envie... (vu les remarques désagréables quand on vous impose ces heures, ça donne pas envie de bosser plus pour ce PE)

Demandez-lui si dans son travail, si elle fait cadeau des heures à son patron ??? Je ne pense pas...


----------



## Pouka (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour vos réponses et bonne année à toutes. 
Alors pour finir cette discussion le papa ne m a jamais rien dit je l ai vu il a été très courtois et m a même amené du chocolat 😁. Bref je pense que la maman était plus énervé que le papa et qu elle a voulu me faire peur. Mais j ai tenu lol.


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bravo @Pouka !!!
Oui elle en a peut-être parlé à son mari, qui l'a ramenée à la raison... du coup ben ça a fait pschitt... ;-)
Mailleurs voeux à vous !


----------



## Griselda (3 Janvier 2023)

Ah oui donc 2 salles, 2 ambiances avec ce couple?!

Peut être en a t elle parlé ensuite avec le papa qui lui a répondu qu'elle s'était un peu rapidement emballée car après recherche dans le contrat tout est OK? Je dirais que tu verras demain si elle t'en reparle.

En attendant et pour être certaine de limiter les coup de calgon voici mon conseil:

- quand elle demandera une autre fois une journée non prévue, reformule sa question par écrit ainsi: "si j'ai bien compris vous souhaiteriez me confier votre enfant tel jour de telle heure à telle heure, étant entendu que si un temps d'accueil non prévu au contrat et donc des jours et heures complémentaires à régler en plus?" Puis tu garde une copie de ta question ainsi elle ne pourra pas dire qu'elle n'était pas avertie.
- si elle est à nouveau en retard, n'hésite pas dès 10 ou 15 mn' de retard à leur envoyer un SMS groupé aux 2 Parents en demandant "J'espère que rien de grave, Choubidou est encore chez moi et je ne crois pas que c'était prévu ainsi, si?!", là encore cela te permet de garder une trace écrite d'un coup qu'elle veuille ensuite prétendre qu'il n'y a pas eut de retard. L’époux, lui aussi sera au courant par la même occasion, il saura donc que tu dis vrai.

Je ne prends pas forcément ce genre de précaution mais parce que jamais personne n'a osé me souffler dans les bronches sous prétexte que je demande à être payée du temps d'accueil qui n'est pas prévu par la mensu.
Ceci dit quand nous signons le contrat j'explique très clairement comment ça fonctionne, la mensu, ce qu'elle comprend, ce qu'elle ne comprend pas, comment faire s'ils ont besoin de temps en plus ponctuellement et pourquoi il est indispensable de me demander puis de me payer en plus et tout ceci est écrit aussi sur le contrat même si à la lecture de la CCN il n'y a rien d'obscur mais encore faut il l'avoir lu.
Je pense que souvent nos PE au moment de signer un contrat peuvent avoir envie de faire au moins possible, puis dans la vraie vie oublie qu'ils avaient excluent des semaines ou comme ça. Calmement il va être bon de lui conseiller de relire le contrat et que si elle se rend compte qu'elle a souvent besoin d'h en plus ou de journées en plus peut être serait il plus pertinent d'en discuter pour revoir une mensu plus juste et sans mauvaise surprise pour elle?!


----------



## Pouka (4 Janvier 2023)

Griselda je passe 2h pour expliquer rien que le contrat et la mensu tout y est écrit j ai créer mon propre contrat il fait 35 pages. J ai invité les parents à me faire un avenant pour revoir les horaires mais la maman m a dit que non "elle n était pas comme ça qu elle n avait pas l intension de changer le contrat " et après elle m'a dit "au vu des heures si je change je vois avec mes parents pour qu il garde ma fille est je vous réduits les horaires et je ne suis pas se genre de femme qui va vous réduire les horaires" bon ba on alors...on verra... ça fait 15 jours que je n' ai pas de nouvelles avec les vacances même pas un merci pour le cadeau que j ai fait à leur fille pour Noël ils l on pris et sont partie...donc je laisse couler


----------

